# Randomfunktion



## friendly Saint (23. Jun 2005)

```
float start   = Math.random();
float  anzahl = Math.random();

int start_in = (nachkommen.length % start)*10;
int anzahl_in = (nachkommen.length % anzahl)*10;
int letzte_stelle = start_in + anzahl_in;
```

Leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Ich will das der Start_in Wert ein Integer ist genau so wie anzahl_in zwischen
0 und eine Variablen ende (die Variable Ende ist noch nicht enthalten).
Wie kann ich sagen, dass er in diesem Bereich (zwischen 0 und Ende) Zufallszahlen generieren soll?

Vielen Dank für Eure mühe


----------



## Roar (23. Jun 2005)

kuckst du mal klasse Random an, da gibts die methode nextInt(int), die dir eine zufallszahl zwsichen 0 und dem übergebenen parameter zurückgibt


----------



## Bastian (2. Jul 2005)

```
double a = 0+Math.floor(Math.random() * (8-0+1));
```

würde eine zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 8 generieren

Auch nachzulesen unter:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel2/java_050001.htm#Rxxjava_050001347Zufallszahlen


----------

